# How's the weather?



## racatl (Jun 5, 2017)

I just heard thunder outside; it'll probably start to rain soon.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 5, 2017)

It's overcast today, sun almost breaking through the clouds but not really. Warm enough for a t-shirt but some people might prefer a light sweater.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2017)

Raining outside. 90% certain there will be a(nother) storm.

I don't mind it, though. In fact, I like it.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 5, 2017)

It is always sunny and warm.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2017)

it's finally happened. the forum version of small talk.


today it's been raining on and off. Nothing too strong.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 5, 2017)

A bad storm is about to start here. There's lightning and it just started raining. I got home from work about an hour ago so I'm about to relax in bed with some acnl. Storms are so calming.


----------



## Radda (Jun 5, 2017)

This year has just been very weird. It rained 2 weeks ago even though it's summer and it's been either extremely cold (in the 70s) or extremely hot (90s~100s). It's just weird but at least we aren't in a drought anymore due to the rain last winter.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 5, 2017)

Cloudy, looks like it's about to rain.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Jealous of all the people who have rain in their area.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 5, 2017)

The weather here in Ontario, Canada is so bipolar. One day it's BLISTERING HOT and the other day it's FREEZING ICE. What on earth. It's cold again with tons of rain. :C


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 6, 2017)

It's great but the pollution is pretty bad because we haven't had rain.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 6, 2017)

It was a nice and warm 80 degrees (Fahrenheit) with a tiny bit of wind, pretty much a perfect day in general, besides the fact of it not raining for a week where I live


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2017)

i think it is sunny but i havent really checked ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Pretty nice for once which is cool man wish summer could start real already


----------



## Corrie (Jun 6, 2017)

Would you look at that, rain, AGAIN. I hate spring omg can be either be summer or winter again.


----------



## carp (Jun 6, 2017)

pouring with rain and cold


----------



## Romaki (Jun 6, 2017)

Very windy outside, but it's good to get some cold air after all that heat.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jun 6, 2017)

Super cloudy today, looked like it was gonna rain earlier but didnt.  It's also quite chilly for June.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 6, 2017)

It's been raining almost every day for the past month and today it was almost 88 degrees fahrenheit :\\

The rain is fine when I'm at home, but the parking lot at work floods whenever it rains for longer than a couple of hours and I have to walk through it so I end up soaking my legs when I leave and that puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 6, 2017)

It's been raining off and on here , very humid .


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

Consistent heavy rain on and off all week. And it sucks especially for me because I work outside and I have a leak above my bed.    -___- Pollens been bad too somehow.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 6, 2017)

Hot as always. Not as bad as the past few days though.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 7, 2017)

Today's weather was very cloudy with some sun every so often and then it got all misty in the evening. Tomorrow's supposed to be warmer.

I wouldn't mind seeing some rain. It's been a few weeks since we last got rain where I live iirc.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 7, 2017)

It's now winter where I live so lately its been cloudy and it's been raining at night time which is my most favourite thing ever. The sound of rain is so relaxing to me, especially when cuddled up in bed with a hot chocolate at night.


----------



## cyleris (Jun 7, 2017)

it's been raining and storming on and off today, and the rain is going to continue as well as the cold winter temperatures for until next friday



dmt said:


> It's now winter where I live so lately its been cloudy and it's been raining at night time which is my most favourite thing ever. The sound of rain is so relaxing to me, especially when cuddled up in bed with a hot chocolate at night.



i also love rain at night! i find it extremely hard to sleep and it soothes and calms me which helps me


----------



## Weiland (Jun 7, 2017)

It was raining lightly earlier today, but now  that night has befallen upon my little quaint town, it's just cold and cloudy. Perfect.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

way too rainy and windy not going out more today D:


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 7, 2017)

Hot and sunny as it's always here in the summer. This weekend they're forecasting it to reach the low to mid 90s...yeah no thanks! I'll be heading into the mountains soon to escape the heat.


----------



## racatl (Jun 7, 2017)

Hot and cloudy - looks like a perfect day.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 8, 2017)

These days are the nicest ones of the year, i think (besides the half-week when all the flowering trees are blooming and all the neighborhoods are covered in white and pink petals). The temperature is between 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit (around??? 20 degrees Celsius???? i think???? sorry for being American haha), and its sunny with clouds in the sky. Absolutely lovely


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

Rain finally settled down. It was nice and sunny earlier. Now it's very cool and the sky is clear with a full moon out tonight. It's pretty peaceful.


----------



## Lululand (Jun 9, 2017)

Pretty nice. There's been a little bit of rain every now and then, but summer started strong and early for me this year. On the very last few days of May the temperature already hit 29-30 C? (about 85 farenheit according to google). It's a bit cooler now because it rained a bit last week, but weather reports say the temperature will go back up in the weekend.

Which makes me very happy since I LOVE summer and hot weather in general


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

It sprinkled some today, but was still kind of warm, at least in my house, I was sleeping most of the day. But it was nice and dark which was cool since the sun is my enemy while I try to sleep. It was really beautiful coming to work with the patchy clouds being lit up by the moon! =D It's nice out now.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

It's quite warm out, I think.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Unbearably hot and sunny.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 12, 2017)

cloudy, not too hot or cold
perfect weather imo


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

Super crazy. It rains like HELL on one day, then the next day it's like actual hell. Humid, hot, etc. I hate the stages between seasons where we don't really know how the rest of the day will be, so you have no idea how to dress! Like make up your mind T__T


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty hot. If I weren't dressed up for work I would say it's comfortable. But in my work clothes I'm opting to stay in the shade today.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

Very hot and sunny!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 12, 2017)

It's a nice,mild late spring day here in the Sonoran Desert.It's currently sunny and clear with a temperature of 85 F(33 C).Humidity is at 21% and there is also a gila monster warning for those living in the Yuma area.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

Was clear blue sky earlier, but now there's a few clouds. A rarity for Britain.


oKAY FOR REAL, WHY IS THE SUN RISING AT 3:30 IN THE MORNING


----------



## Corrie (Jun 12, 2017)

It's hot as hell here now. It feels like 30C. Omg at least it isn't raining anymore! Can't complain!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 12, 2017)

Hot!! It's like 90-something degrees Fahrenheit (33 is degrees Celsius) and I'm dead


----------



## Franny (Jun 12, 2017)

it's SO HOT


----------



## puppyish (Jun 12, 2017)

it's in the 90s and sunny after months of rain and cloudy weather! i went to the beach yesterday and it made me so happy


----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm from England so it hasn't been sunny today, it was two weeks ago though and I got sun burnt and then it rained the next day... HAHA!!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2017)

Currently in a heat wave. One week it's been rainy and freezing cold, the next week it's like 100 degrees. Can it just be in the middle, please?


----------



## Miii (Jun 12, 2017)

Hot and humid. Typical Texas weather.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 12, 2017)

been stormy the past two days but that's how i prefer it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Really rainy now, hah. Hope it goes away in a few hours since I have a lecture to attend later on...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 13, 2017)

duhhhhhuhhh hmmuhhhhh weather blue thanks


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

Welp. It's cold and rainy again. What the heck man. Global warming is a thing folks.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

It's pretty warm out over here, I think it may be partly cloudy and it's somewhere in the 90's I believe.


----------



## Relly (Jun 13, 2017)

Too hot to sleep


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 14, 2017)

Cold because it's winter in New Zealand and it's generally windy because I live in wellington...


----------



## Flare (Jun 14, 2017)

It was rather hot today! D:


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

It's humid but it's drizzling. Mess. T__T


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty cold for a summer day, a tiny bit overcast. Really just want to stay inside today.


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 15, 2017)

Everyday lately has started out sunny and somehow ends in rain. The weather is so unpredictable where I live


----------



## twopercentmilk (Jun 15, 2017)

It's a beautiful sunny day, great for staying indoors!


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2017)

Super rainy and gloomy.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2017)

it stormed earlier and now it's all foggy. mmmmmmm. My kind of weather!


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 15, 2017)

The weather is really hot & sunny! Typical summer weather for Texas summers really


----------



## radioloves (Jun 15, 2017)

It's summer time here, yet it's still very cold especially when the wind comes in or it's raining. I would say it doesn't get very very warm around here, but I don't really mind the sudeen season changes/coldness


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

Today is dry and sunny. I wouldn't mind seeing some rain.


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

It's pretty warm, somewhat cloudy.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

First day it's actually been hot all year, several wildfires started by idiotic, flatlander campers and lightning.
The usual...
The monsoon should get her in a few weeks, can't wait for the flooding rains.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

It was storming like crazy like really early in the morning, but it got really humid once it reached 10am. It drizzled for a few minutes awhile ago, but now it's bad to being humid. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Sunny and a bit cloudy but nice temp. now. As long as we don't get warm summer rain and thunder like yesterday x.x


----------



## racatl (Jun 24, 2017)

Bringing this back because - guess what - I hear thunder again. It's been one rainy summer. My cat is currently hiding under my bed.  He doesn't like thunder


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

The sun is out to kill me. He might succeed....


----------



## Envy (Jun 24, 2017)

Not as terrible as I'd expect it to be at this year. 79 degrees. Of course, that's generally definitely too hot for me, but it's cloudy and there's a legitimately cool breeze.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

It's a bit warm outside. I was debating on whether to go to my friend's house to get the cord, but having found out my sister's cord works just as fine, I'm gonna wait until my stepfather gets home to get a ride.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 24, 2017)

It's sunny! Finally! So much rain this spring.  I hope summer brings on the warmth!~


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

Really weird??? Basically it has just been switching between clear skies and complete downpour with no in between, so it's really hard to plan days out bc the weather is so stinkin unpredictable. Still, the temperature has been nice so I'm grateful.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 24, 2017)

it's so hot. i may die. rip me.


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 24, 2017)

It's getting better. Warm out but overcast which was nice!


----------

